# Free Buck Knives Facebook Giveaway



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Buck Knives, one of our fine sponsors, is giving away 3 of their newest knife creations just for liking them on facebook.

*TO WIN - ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS LIKE THEM ON FACEBOOK.*

http://www.facebook.com/Buckknives

3 lucky winners will be chosen in the upcoming weeks. Here is more information on their newest knife creation:

*PakLite Fieldmaster*

When weight counts - pack light, cut easy. This set contains the 141 PakLite Large Skinner, the 135 PakLite Caper and the 499 PakLite Guthook. Each knife is of a minimalist design, but is surgically efficient. All three items are carried in one lightweight, durable sheath. For easy cleaning and de-scenting, the sheath itself is built with removable liners. Once these liners are removed the sheath is washable. Zipper pockets are included in the sheath for carrying tags and other necessary items. The back of the sheath has an adjustable belt strap, so carrying this pack is easy and comfortable. With this kit, hunters everywhere will appreciate the convenience of having three knives on them for the weight of one!

You can see the product here:

http://www.buckknives.com/index.cfm?eve ... uctID=3954


----------

